
The New Tax on Stock Investors Hidden in the Senate Tax Plan - wdr1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/americas-fund-companies-argue-proposed-tax-change-will-cost-investors-1510679698
======
wdr1
"The provision would prevent investors from minimizing taxes by choosing the
specific shares that are being sold when they sell part of a position.
Instead, investors would have to sell their oldest shares first."

